#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  IES Previous Year Papers for Electronics and Telecom Engginnering

## Manoj

IES Papers are attached for download. It will help for IES exams, you can prepare well with these papers. Examination pattern will be same as previous year. best of luck for your exams.





  Similar Threads: BSNL JTO Civil Engineering/ Electrical Engineering & Telecom Engineering 2009 Previous Year Solved Question Paper IES 2010 Previous Year Question Papers - All Papers, All Branches PDF Downloads junior telecom officers prev papers RTU Electronics communication & Analog & Electronics semester exam previous year question paper download pdf Previous Year BSNL JTO papers for Telecom Engineers??

----------


## shikha puri

hi send me the correct answers also of these ies exam paper that you posted..

----------


## abhzizm

> IES Papers are attached for download.


 central engineers are employedd on d basis of ies only ....so just crack to be a central guy....

----------


## BHARGAVI87

hello ineed d answers solved papers of ece plssssssss

----------


## prashant tomar

plz post papers of ies 2012

----------


## prince singh

send me previous paper of ece branch and solved previous paper on my mail..

----------


## mkjh.mukesh

thanks for ies previous year quastion paper

----------


## iesacademy

Thanks for the previous year question papers .... i was looking for them from a long time and ultimately i found it here... thanks once again...

----------


## harrydmrc

Hi!  Everyone 
                          i need amie section-b  ece old papers

----------


## sanks

i need idea about how to take steps to study ies...and also question paper with solved answer ..plssss send me my mail id.....sankari.jan27@gmai.com

----------


## sanks

i need idea about how to take steps to study ies...and also question paper with solved answer ..plssss send me my mail id.....sankari.jan27@gmai.com

----------


## arpitsketchmyweb

Can you please send the IES material for ECE on my id at arpitsketchmyweb@gmail.com...... Either you have papers or you have material please send all the stuff to my id.... i am in a great need......

----------


## indoria

Hi send me previous IES paper also GS paper As much y have (up to 2012 ) my e mail id is indoria.rajeev@live.com

----------


## prince kuma

can any one tell me that, is i m eligible for 2013 ies exam.
myD.O.B is 17.01.1992, ETE
pls reply on SSK.858@gmail.com.

----------


## koolkroocer

> can any one tell me that, is i m eligible for 2013 ies exam.
> myD.O.B is 17.01.1992, ETE
> pls reply on SSK.858@gmail.com.


*ESE-IES 2013 2014 ELIGIBILITY CONDITIONS:*
*Nationality:* A candidate must be either:
(a) a citizen of India    
(b) a subject of Nepal 
(c) a subject of Bhutan           
(d) a Tibetan refugee who came over to India before the 1st January, 1962 with the intention of permanently settling in IndiaProvided that a candidate belonging to categories (b), (c), (d) and (e) above shallbe a person in whose favour a certificate of eligibility has been issued by the Government of India.
A candidate in whose case a certificate of eligibility is necessary, may be admitted to the examination but the offer of appointment may be given only after the necessary eligibility certificate has been issued by the Government of India.
 
*Age Limits : Changes in IES 2013 2014*

(a) A candidate for this examination must have attained the age of 21 years and must not have attained the age of 30 years on the *1st  January, 2012*i.e. he/she must have been born not earlier than 2nd  January,1982 and not later than 1st  January, 1991. (b) The upper age limit of 30 years will be relaxableupto 35 years in the case of Government Servants of the following categories, if they are employed in a
Department/Office under the control of any of the authorities mentioned in column 1 below and apply for admission to the examination for all or any of the Service(s)/ Post(s) mentioned in column 2, for which they are otherwise eligible.
A candidate who holds substantively a permanent post in the particular Department/Office concerned. This relaxation will not be admissible to a probationer appointed against a permanent post in the Department/Office during the period of his probation. However this relaxation will be admissible to a probationer so appointed provided he/she already retains a lien on a permanent post in a Department/Office under the control of any of the authorities mentioned in column 1 below.
*Minimum Educational Qualification:*For admission to the examination, a candidate must have:(a) Obtained a degree in Engineering from a University incorporated by an Act of the Central or State Legislature in India or other Educational Institutions
established by an Act of Parliament or declared to be deemed as Universities under Section 3 of the University Grants Commission Act, 1956; or(b) Passed Sections A and B of the Institution Examinations of the Institution of Engineers (India)(c) Obtained a degree/diploma in Engineering from such foreign University/ College/Institution and under such conditions as may be recognized by
The Government for the purpose from time to time.(d) Passed Graduate Membership Examination of the Institute of Electronics and Telecommunication Engineers (India).(e) Passed Associate Membership Examination Parts II and III/Sections A and B of the Aeronautical Society of India.(f) Passed Graduate Membership Examination of the Institution of Electronics and Radio Engineers, London held after November, 1959.
Provided that a candidate for the post of Indian Naval Armament Service (Electronics Engineering Posts) and Engineer, Gr. 'A' in
Wireless Planning & Coordination Wing/ Monitoring Organisation may possess any of the above qualifications or the qualification
Mentioned below namely:-M.Sc. degree or its equivalent with Wireless Communication, Electronics, Radio Physics or Radio Engineering as a special subject.*NOTE-1 :* A candidate who has appeared at an examination the passing of which would render him educationally qualified for this examination, but has not been
Informed of the result, may apply for admission to the examination. A candidate who intends to appear at such a qualifying examination may also apply. Such
Candidates will be admitted to the examination, if otherwise eligible, but their admission would be deemed to be provisional and subject to cancellation, if
they do not produce proof of having passed the requisite qualifying examination along with the Detailed Application Form which will be required to be submitted by the
*Candidates who qualify on the result of written part of the examination.**NOTE-2:* In exceptional cases, the Commission may treat a candidate, who has not any of the qualifications prescribed in this rule, as educationally qualified provided
That he/she has passed examinations conducted by other institutions the standard of which in the opinion of the Commission
justifies his/her admission to the examination.*NOTE-3*: A candidate who is otherwise qualified but who has taken a degree from a foreign University which is not recognized by Government, may also apply
to the Commission and may be admitted to the examination at the discretion of the Commission.*Physical standards :* 
Candidates must be physically fit according to physical standards for admission to Engineering Services Examination, 2012 as per guidelines given in Appendix-II of
the Rules for the Engineering Services Examination, 2012 published in the Gazette of India.

----------


## vaishalishukla

i want a ppt on indian railways.cud u plz send it 2 vaishalishukla66[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## underdog84

I have GATE and IES material of IES Made easy classes of year  2012,contact me if any body needs xerox of it at cheap price,(only in  mumbai) at etbindia[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## gunjan_1992

hey hii.....i am very confused about how to start preparation for IES exams.....am in 3rd year ECE....
can u plz telll me some gud books to start preparing for IES...my e-mail id is gunn.k7[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
would b really thankful.... !!

----------


## sainimeenu

hi this is meenu ,preparing for GATE exam and IES..

----------


## preetypragy

guys you can easily download every question papers
but, I need slove papers so..please post solve question papers.

----------


## Vpvaibhav31

thanksssssssss great work

----------


## HAJI MOHAMMAD AADIL

i am student of 8 semester

----------


## mithileshkumar109

i want to downlode ies paper for electronic and communication.

----------


## 750048

plz post solved papers of ies.

----------


## dpknegi

thankx for ies previous paper

----------


## shyxx

hi can u send me previous 10 years ies electronic & telecome stream q paper with solution. thank uuu,my mail id shy7ju[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## mayank gururani

send me the study material for ies exam, i shall be thankfull to you,mu emailid is mayankguru12345[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Trushnali

Yes I want it.Can you please give your contact no.?

----------


## sunnystar007

:(clap):  It is very helpful.

----------


## man143

this is really a very good place for engineers,  because here we get all types of study materials which helps to improve my little knowledge.

----------


## akanksha vaity

plz post solved ies papers

----------


## thakurgajendra

pls visit the upsc website for 2009 onwards papers .http://www.upsc.gov.in/questionpaper/ and for preparation follow good books ..there is no short cut for IES , it requires thorough study. I am really surprised to see this type of very informative website . i have qualified the IES in year 1998 ..but it seems the book which i have read is still in picture :):

----------


## kumar 0099

this is very use full to me

----------


## 123madhu

for ies papers answers also needed

----------


## dorababu4

hi, cud u please post ies solved papers to dorababu81192[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Anubhab Banerjee

please suggest some books or post pdf's on general ability test for the exams.

----------


## dorababu4

hai,,,, could you post the material for ies examination..............

----------


## dorababu4

thank you sir, i got pervious year question papers, but could you tell me how prepare for this exam,, ,, because its my 1st government competative exam. .. so i am in some confusions. .. .

----------


## falsafyana

this is student of final year B.tech ECE..preparing for IES..if anybody is having IES previous papers(solved or unsolved) softcopies .pls send it to my mail...shams414@rediffmail.com

----------


## radha786

please send me solution of ies paper for EC branch for year: 2011,2012,2013,

---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------

please send me solution of ies papers of ec branch yr 2011,2012,2013

----------


## manu8404

good material for study

----------


## kumari.priyanka

plss send me ies papers with solution and bsnl jto ebook on my id
kumari.priyanka710[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## amos.0119

To download the study material follow the given link.


http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...-Sample-Papers 


http://www.faadooengineers.com/forum...ted-Discussion 


Also you can search the study material of your choice. To search study material go to the home page and type the name of the book in the search box which will  be shown at upper left corner of the screen with the title "Search". Then click the attachment download will start by itself.

----------

